# Pictures not workin



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

not sure what the problem is with postimage but it loads to 100% says complete and then there is no pic after it loads the page


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassFarmer said:


> not sure what the problem is with postimage but it loads to 100% says complete and then there is no pic after it loads the page


They have some issues from time to time. You can try a different browser, try again later, or use another host like TinyPic.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Make sure you are copying and pasting the direct link into the middle of the two


----------

